# adaptateur mini-DVI-->HDMI



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je recherche un adaptateur mini-DVI ---> HDMI femelle pour brancher un MacBook directement sur câble HDMI.

Je sais qu'il existe des adaptateur DVI/HDMI mais je souhaite le minimum d'intermédiaire.

Malheureusement après moult recherches sur le net...je ne trouve rien !

peut-être que un gentil forumeur connais l'adresse d'un site qui propose cet accessoire !?


----------



## SilenceSonore (20 Mai 2008)

noname a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je recherche un adaptateur mini-DVI ---> HDMI femelle pour brancher un MacBook directement sur câble HDMI.
> 
> Je sais qu'il existe des adaptateur DVI/HDMI mais je souhaite le minimum d'intermédiaire.
> ...


 Salut 

ICI 

bye


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Salut
> 
> ICI
> 
> bye



tu as mal lu mon post 




> Je recherche un adaptateur mini-DVI ---> HDMI femelle pour brancher un MacBook ...


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Mai 2008)

Je ne crois pas que cela existe. Tu va être obligé de faire du mini-DVI -> DVI -> HDMI.

Après je doute que ce soit vraiment utile de faire ça, tu n'auras surement pas une meilleure qualité qu'en te branchant sur une entrée DVI directement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que cela existe. Tu va être obligé de faire du mini-DVI -> DVI -> HDMI.



Je crois bien également 



Dr Troy a dit:


> Après je doute que ce soit vraiment utile de faire ça, tu n'auras surement pas une meilleure qualité qu'en te branchant sur une entrée DVI directement.


Malheureusement mon diffuseur est HDMI ... d'ailleurs, à ce jour, la majorité des diffuseurs son HDMI

Il serait intéressant que Apple se réveille un peu à ce niveau là (HDMI et HDCP...)


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Mai 2008)

Dans ce cas le plus simple est donc le mini-DVI -> DVI avec un câble DVI / HDMI (et pas un second adaptateur).

Ou alors tu changes ta machine pour une de la gamme Pro (qui ont des sorties en DVI)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Dans ce cas le plus simple est donc le mini-DVI -> DVI avec un câble DVI / HDMI (et pas un second adaptateur).



oui mais (il y a toujours un mais  ) j'ai déjà un câble HDMI/HDMI qui est en place (10m dans les combles) donc ... petite flemme si tu visualise ma problématique 




Dr Troy a dit:


> Ou alors tu changes ta machine pour une de la gamme Pro (qui ont des sorties en DVI)


Négatif. Trop gros, trop énergivore ...trop tout ! 


Donc, je n'ai que deux possibilités :
- changement du cable
- adaptateur DVI/HDMI


ou attendre que Apple daigne sortir un portable avec hdmi


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

noname a dit:


> oui mais (il y a toujours un mais  ) j'ai déjà un câble HDMI/HDMI qui est en place (10m dans les combles) donc ... petite flemme si tu visualise ma problématique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A noter que le mini DVI (comme le mini VGA en son temps d'ailleurs) étant des exclusivités Apple, il est naturel que les déclinaisons soient limitées. Celà dit, faut savoir si on veut des ordis le plus compact possible, ou si on préfère acheter une brouette pour déplacer son "portable"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter que le mini DVI (comme le mini VGA en son temps d'ailleurs) étant des exclusivités Apple, il est naturel que les déclinaisons soient limitées. Celà dit, faut savoir si on veut des ordis le plus compact possible, ou si on préfère acheter une brouette pour déplacer son "portable"



certes mais un port hdmi n'est pas vraiment plus gros qu'un mini dvi 
c'est encore une vieille mani d'apple de vouloir faire des spécificités !
il faut bien qu'ils vendent des câbles tu me diras !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

noname a dit:


> certes mais un port hdmi n'est pas vraiment plus gros qu'un mini dvi
> c'est encore une vieille mani d'apple de vouloir faire des spécificités !
> il faut bien qu'ils vendent des câbles tu me diras !



Le problème, c'est que les moniteurs, c'est généralement du DVI, pas du HDMI !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que les moniteurs, c'est généralement du DVI, pas du HDMI !



Oui je te l'accorde mais de moins en moins vrai (Iiyama par exemple ne propose que le hdmi sur son 24").
En outre, de plus en plus de gens utilisent leurs micros sur des TV LCD/PLASMA ... pratiquement tout le temps en HDMI...

Enfin bon, de toute manière, je n'ai pas le choix !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

noname a dit:


> Oui je te l'accorde mais de moins en moins vrai (Iiyama par exemple ne propose que le hdmi sur son 24").
> En outre, de plus en plus de gens utilisent leurs micros sur des TV LCD/PLASMA ... pratiquement tout le temps en HDMI...
> 
> Enfin bon, de toute manière, je n'ai pas le choix !


 
Tu semble oublier que le gros du marché, ce sont des 17 ou 19 pouces de base, donc nous avons encore une écrasante majorité de VGA, VGA/DVI ou DVI ! Quant à brancher l'ordi sur la télé, ça n'est pas si fréquent que ça, et ne concerne quasiment que les portables.

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu semble oublier que le gros du marché, ce sont des 17 ou 19 pouces de base, donc nous avons encore une écrasante majorité de VGA, VGA/DVI ou DVI !​



Tout à fait.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à brancher l'ordi sur la télé, ça n'est pas si fréquent que ça, et ne concerne quasiment que les portables.


 
Si si de plus en plus !
En tout cas, même si cela n'est pas forcément représentatif, dans mon entourage cela n'arrête pas et exclusivement avec des portables.


----------



## docnette (17 Juin 2008)

noname a dit:


> Tout à fait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ça va être de plus en plus fréquent : j'utilise mon mac avec un vidéoprojecteur. Même problème : j'ai un câble hdmi de 10 m en place et il me faut donc un adaptateur mini-DVI/HDMI femelle pour y brancher mon câble HDMI.

Je pensais que c'était une évidence et je découvre que ça n'existe pas   C'est dingue tout de même une connerie pareille. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'exotique dans notre montage, d'autant que je veux pouvoir connecter aussi mon lecteur DVD sur le câble HDMI et donc avoir juste un adaptateur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

j'ai trouvé ça comme adaptateur.
Avec une machine de bureau style Mini c'est impeccable (une sortie pour le vidéo projecteur et une autre pour un écran externe de contrôle). Pour les portables il faut toujours l'adaptateur mini-dvi...

Quoi qu'il en soit,  cela marche très bien !


----------



## nazrat (21 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau dans le monde mac (imac 24) je cherchais la même choses et j'ai trouvé ...voici un lien sur ebay le cable existe ! 


http://stores.befr.ebay.be/Expressprocessing_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm

merci à tous et à bientôt...

Nazrat.


----------



## ElGeko (25 Novembre 2008)

noname a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je recherche un adaptateur mini-DVI ---> HDMI femelle pour brancher un MacBook directement sur câble HDMI.



Ca existe ici:
http://www.goyona.com/cabledigital.htm
(tu le trouveras en descendant un peu dans le tableau) et ça vaut 19 euros.


----------



## backfull86 (15 Janvier 2009)

salut à tous 
est ce que cet adaptateur fonctionne bien
merci


----------



## Ninety (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un MacBook (pas la dernière génération) ainsi qu'une télé Samsung LE37M86BD. L'autre jour j'ai relié mon MacBook à ma télé via l'adaptateur "Mini-DVI to Video adapter". La qualité était vraiment mauvaise, j'aimerais donc savoir si la solution Mini-DVI -> DVI puis DVI -> HDMI affichera une image de bonne qualité sur ma télé. Existe-t-il une encore meilleure solution =) ?

Merci !


----------



## nazrat (15 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à tous... j'ai cet adaptateur sur mon imac 24 branché sur mon plasma en hdmi et l'image est impeccable très bonne résolution et très chouette de pouvoir cloner le bureau ou étendre celui ci ... pour ma part je me sert de mon écran du salon pour faire mon diaporama photo préféré ou regarder directement mes vidéos stockées sur le mac ... à bientôt et meilleurs voeux à tous pour 2009 ...


----------



## Ninety (16 Janvier 2009)

Ok je prend notes . Juste pour info, combien de pouces ton ecran plasma ? Est-ce que ca change quelque chose si c'est LCD ?

Merci .


----------



## nazrat (16 Janvier 2009)

Ninety a dit:


> Ok je prend notes . Juste pour info, combien de pouces ton ecran plasma ? Est-ce que ca change quelque chose si c'est LCD ?
> 
> Merci .



c'est un 107 cm, je ne pense pas ... il faut essayer tu as des bons et mauvais plasma et idem pour les lcd... je suis sûr que tu ne seras pas déçus ...
à bientôt...


----------



## WONDERMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

Vous pouvez trouver ici

http://www.goyona.com/ADAPTATEURVIDEO.htm#mini DVI






noname a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je recherche un adaptateur mini-DVI ---> HDMI femelle pour brancher un MacBook directement sur câble HDMI.
> 
> Je sais qu'il existe des adaptateur DVI/HDMI mais je souhaite le minimum d'intermédiaire.
> ...


----------



## Ninety (17 Janvier 2009)

L'adaptateur Mini-DVI -> DVI qu'on trouve ici propose un port DVI male ou femelle ? Sinon, ya une difference avec le DVI-D ?


----------



## Ninety (20 Janvier 2009)

Up


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

La prise DVI de cet adaptateur est la même que celle qu'on trouverait directement sur un ordinateur équipé d'une prise DVI normale.

Sinon, à ma connaissance, les variantes du DVI utilisent une connectique identique.


----------



## atari.fr (29 Janvier 2010)

nazrat a dit:


> bonjour à tous... j'ai cet adaptateur sur mon imac 24 branché sur mon plasma en hdmi et l'image est impeccable très bonne résolution et très chouette de pouvoir cloner le bureau ou étendre celui ci ... pour ma part je me sert de mon écran du salon pour faire mon diaporama photo préféré ou regarder directement mes vidéos stockées sur le mac ... à bientôt et meilleurs voeux à tous pour 2009 ...



interessant: une bonne qualité ?
 Tu as pu choisir la resolution 1920 * 1080 native de ton plasma ?

Tu as un adaptateur mini DVI vers HDMI ? de marque Apple ?

Pour votre réponse au DVI D: oui tous les connecteurs DVI ont la meme tete (DVI A, DVI I, DVI D)
 il me semble que nos apples on du DVI D

merci


----------



## plo0m (26 Février 2010)

Je contribue au déterrage 

iMac 24" nov 2008 et port mini DVI
Samsung plasma PS50B650 avec port VGA et HDMI

J'ai envie de connecter via HDMI, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il supporte le 1920...

Surtout, y a-t-il une différence qualitative entre ces deux configs?

1. Adaptateur mini-DVI/DVI + Cable DVI/HDMI
2. Adaptateur mini-DVI/HDMI + Cable HDMI/HDMI


----------



## patdive (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjours, une question concernant l'adaptateur de "goyona" : est qu'il gere la vidéo et l'audio ??????
Je cherche un adaptateur mini DVI - HDMI qui gere la vidéo et l'audio.....
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2010)

patdive a dit:


> Bonjours, une question concernant l'adaptateur de "goyona" : est qu'il gere la vidéo et l'audio ??????
> Je cherche un adaptateur mini DVI - HDMI qui gere la vidéo et l'audio.....
> Merci



Ben tu n'as pas fini de chercher, parce que vu que le DVI ne gère pas l'audio, ça risque d'être plutôt difficile à trouver


----------



## Frongillor (13 Juin 2010)

tenez jai trouvé ca sur le net je sais pas si c'est de ca que vous parlez...

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/mini-dvi-to-hdmi.html

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/mini-display-port-to-hdmi-converter.html


----------



## pitchpitch (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, Nous avons acheté un adaptateur mini-DVI/HDMI + Cable HDMI/HDMI pour brancher mon macbook (avant derniere generation) sur un videoprojecteur et l'image ne s'affiche pas au niveau du projecteur, le mac fait un bref ecran bleu et plus rien ne se passe.... 
Avez vous une idée du pourquoi?
Merci d'avance


----------

